
How To Silence A Computer - ColinWright
http://www.quietpcusa.com/how-to-silence-a-computer.aspx
======
kbob
That article appears to have been written in 2004. The state of the art has
moved on.

The best quiet computing resource on the web is www.silentpcreview.com.
They've been fanatical about noise reduction for a decade. It's not hard,
using SPCR's techniques, to build a PC that is simply inaudible at any
distance in any environment.

------
Paul_S
Or minimize the number of spinning elements to one giant fan. Everything
except power supplies you can get in passively cooled versions. SSDs instead
of HDDs and if you need storage get the slow spinning ones. Then you can keep
the case open and it's still silent.

~~~
givan
There are also passive power supplies <http://www.silentpcreview.com/fanless-
psu-build-guide>

